# Want to sail to Hudson Canyon



## frbob (Jan 8, 2004)

I am a fairly experienced bareboat charterer with time in the Caribbean, Maine, the South Pacific, and Long Island Sound.

I am having a hard time finding someone to rent me their boat (for a couple of days) to sail out to Hudson Canyon. I would be happy to demonstrate competancy and pay for an insurance rider.Obviously I am looking for a boat out of our metro New York coasts.

Father Bob, St Rose Church, Newark, NJ


----------



## Bermuda (Jan 30, 2001)

Father Bob-

I will have two Island Packets available in City Island this comming season, a 32 and a 37.

I would have contacted you off the board in order to keep things commercial free but you didnt post an email address.

Contact me using my email address for details on that which you want to do.

Fair winds, calm seas,
Capt. Bruce Gregory, IP 32-84 Morning?Star
USCG Licensed Master of Power/Sail/Towing
Atlantic Sail/Power Deliveries & Instruction
http://IPsailor.com or http://BoatSkipper.com


----------

